# Space Marine Captain



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, SE-NMM, NMM.
Vote on *CMON*

*For sale on eBay!*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

you certainly have some patience sir that se-nmm must take some serious time!


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

Gotta be Hell fighting against the Chrome Legion, the glare would make them impossible to hit.


----------

